# convertible top repl. ?



## jgoron (Jan 2, 2007)

Hello, 

Anyone here have advice on replacing my '93 300zx convt. top? I can get one from Ebay and elsewhere, as my Nissan shop states they no longer make tops for this car. BUT, I have asked a few buddies and they have all said, "don't replace the top yourself, you may have to sew in items and the best people to have this done is an upholstery shop". 

Is it wiser to have a pro do this?? Many thanks for your time and assistance! Jon


----------

